# [Video] Rotationless Awkward F2Ls



## Kaozty (Dec 29, 2012)

Hope you guys need this~~~
subscribe for part 2~


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 29, 2012)

This is great. Would you type up the algs? I can figure them out myself if you don't want to.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 29, 2012)

:O
there are algs in the notation


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 29, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> :O
> there are algs in the notation



Huh? Algs in the notation? What does that mean?


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 29, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Huh? Algs in the notation? What does that mean?



i mean the annotation, 
I typed the algs there,
you turned the annotations off?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 29, 2012)

Kaozty said:


> i mean the annotation,
> I typed the algs there,
> you turned the annotations off?



I am on iPod. Annotations are automatically off.


----------



## samchoochiu (Dec 29, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I am on iPod. Annotations are automatically off.



Why does it seems like many people stream vidoes on mobile devices majority of the time?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 29, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Why does it seems like many people stream vidoes on mobile devices majority of the time?



I always go on here on my iPod because I rarely get on the computer.


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 29, 2012)

For the BL you should learn to do the right thumb there its a little faster; this is for the first case btw. Also for the second case BL and BR consider: BR- r'UrU'r'U'r. Very fast and regripless. BL is just the mirror. I do both, if I have the pair next to the slot I do this and if its U2 away I do the same as you.

Edit: I also do this for the second case at FR and FL btw, but they are really nice for the back.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 29, 2012)

> BR- r'UrU'r'U'r


Before I saw this, I used [U'] Rw' U' R U M', but I think this is faster (and regripless)


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Before I saw this, I used [U'] Rw' U' R U M', but I think this is faster (and regripless)



Ya I used that for a bit, but I like mine/ours more because its regripless and really easy to mirror to all 4 slots.That and its ridiculously fast with practice. I can do it in like .3 or less normally.


----------



## Kaozty (Dec 30, 2012)

@jskyler91, thanks for the suggestions, but the F moves works faster for me, I did tried those algs before. my cubing styles are more on thumbs I guess,
but I have times for both algs in around 0.3, both are fast,


----------

